# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  colouring a progressbar in C#

## dynamic_sysop

hi i created a little bit of code for colouring progressbars ( back and forecolor )


```
using System.Runtime.InteropServices;
///// at top of code window ^^^^^^^
/////
		[DllImport("User32.Dll")]
        public static extern int SendMessage(int hwnd,int wMsg,int wParam,int lParam);
        
		public const int PBM_SETBKCOLOR = 0x2001;
        public const int PBM_SETBARCOLOR = 0x409;
///// in designer area ^^^^^^^^
/////
////
		public void SetProgressBackColor(Color c)
		{/// set the back color of the bar
        int a=Convert.ToInt32(c.R.ToString());
		int b=Convert.ToInt32(c.G.ToString());
		int d=Convert.ToInt32(c.B.ToString());
        int tot=Convert.ToInt32(ColorTranslator.ToOle(Color.FromArgb(a,b,d)).ToString());
		int j=this.progressBar1.Handle.ToInt32();
        SendMessage(j,PBM_SETBKCOLOR,0,tot);
		}

		public void SetProgressForeColor(Color c)
		{/// set the forecolor of the bar
			int a=Convert.ToInt32(c.R.ToString());
			int b=Convert.ToInt32(c.G.ToString());
			int d=Convert.ToInt32(c.B.ToString());
			int tot=Convert.ToInt32(ColorTranslator.ToOle(Color.FromArgb(a,b,d)).ToString());
			int j=this.progressBar1.Handle.ToInt32();
			SendMessage(j,PBM_SETBARCOLOR,0,tot);
		}
		private void button4_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
		{//// set colour to your choice.
			SetProgressBackColor(System.Drawing.Color.BlueViolet);
            SetProgressForeColor(System.Drawing.Color.Red);
		}
```

to test :


```
		private void button1_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
		{
			this.progressBar1.Minimum = 1;
			this.progressBar1.Maximum = 10000;
			this.progressBar1.Step = 1;
			this.progressBar1.Value = 1;
			for(int i=progressBar1.Minimum; i<=progressBar1.Maximum; i++)
			{
				progressBar1.PerformStep();  
			}
		}
```

obviously naming your controls as nessacary 
 :Smilie:

----------


## scontra

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!

YOU SAVE MY DAY...

Live VERY Long and Prosper...  :Smilie:

----------

